# Draft Stopping



## bozobozo (Apr 7, 2012)

The building official reviewing my permit application/plans has held up my permit and stated "Draft stopping required section 302.12 of the 2009 IRC please show how this will be completed...Draft stopping includes attic and floor truss areas. "

After reading 302.12 I agreed the floor trusses should be draft stopped.  However, I do not agree that the attic is required to be draft stopped.  Now, I am not saying it isn't a prudent thing to do.  I may want to draft stop the attic anyway, but does the code really require it in this case.

I am building a single story ranch home with a walkout basement.  16" floor trusses are used between the basement and main floor.  I plan to drywall the basement ceiling.  Roof trusses are used above the main area.  302.12 reads ...In combustible construction where there is usable space both above and below the concealed space of a floor/ceiling assembly...".  There is no usable space above the roof trusses so I do not think 302.12 applies to the roof trusses.

I am building in central PA, Bethel Township.  He is quoting only the IRC, no local codes.

I was not sure if I should post this here or in the residential fire code forum.  Sorry if I guessed wrong.


----------



## imhotep (Apr 7, 2012)

bozobozo said:
			
		

> The building official reviewing my permit application/plans has held up my permit and stated "Draft stopping required section 302.12 of the 2009 IRC please show how this will be completed...Draft stopping includes attic and floor truss areas. " After reading 302.12 I agreed the floor trusses should be draft stopped.  However, I do not agree that the attic is required to be draft stopped.  Now, I am not saying it isn't a prudent thing to do.  I may want to draft stop the attic anyway, but does the code really require it in this case.
> 
> I am building a single story ranch home with a walkout basement.  16" floor trusses are used between the basement and main floor.  I plan to drywall the basement ceiling.  Roof trusses are used above the main area.  302.12 reads ...In combustible construction where there is usable space both above and below the concealed space of a floor/ceiling assembly...".  There is no usable space above the roof trusses so I do not think 302.12 applies to the roof trusses.
> 
> ...


Are you required to provide attic access per 2009 IRC R807.1?


----------



## Sifu (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't know off-hand why the attic in a single fam would require draftstopping.  Don't have the 09's with me but I think the IBC for R1 & R2 require draftstop at unit separation or 3000ft depending but I don't think an attic if accessible would be considered a concealed space between a floor and ceiling.


----------



## bozobozo (Apr 7, 2012)

I have planned an access (no pull down stairs) just to maintain the radon fans.


----------



## imhotep (Apr 7, 2012)

bozobozo said:
			
		

> The building official reviewing my permit application/plans has held up my permit and stated "Draft stopping required section 302.12 of the 2009 IRC please show how this will be completed...Draft stopping includes attic and floor truss areas. " After reading 302.12 I agreed the floor trusses should be draft stopped.  However, I do not agree that the attic is required to be draft stopped.  Now, I am not saying it isn't a prudent thing to do.  I may want to draft stop the attic anyway, but does the code really require it in this case.
> 
> I am building a single story ranch home with a walkout basement.  16" floor trusses are used between the basement and main floor.  I plan to drywall the basement ceiling.  Roof trusses are used above the main area.  302.12 reads ...In combustible construction where there is usable space both above and below the concealed space of a floor/ceiling assembly...".  There is no usable space above the roof trusses so I do not think 302.12 applies to the roof trusses.
> 
> ...


2009 IRC R302.12 applies to floor/ceiling assemblies.  An attic is not a floor/ceiling assembly.  2009 IBC 717.4.3 could be applied if the attic space exceeds 3,000 sf.


----------



## bozobozo (Apr 8, 2012)

More details for draft stopping questionThe overall attic space (if you include the attic over the garage portion) is about 4200 sf.  However, due to the configuration of the roof, the center portion is framed using valley trusses.  To do this we need to sheath the center portion "normal" trusses first.  This would effectively divide the attic area info "sub-3000" ft areas.  There will be open areas in this sheathing to facilitate framing/insulation.  We can close these up if necessary.  Would this consitute acceptable draftstopping?Here is a rough drawing.  Sorry for the quality.  Had to compress it to get it under the attachment threshold..
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1289


View attachment 557


View attachment 557


/monthly_2012_04/roof.jpg.c2e97b47778db52232a2e1c48df87eef.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Apr 8, 2012)

"Would this consitute acceptable draftstopping?"

Yes, if you have separated the attic to there is no spaces larger that 3000 s.f. roof sheathing would be acceptable as draftstopping.

Show him the detail, should be good to go. I imagine he's calling it out now, so you are not surprised when it gets called in the field.


----------



## Sifu (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing it whether its intended or not.  Still don't see how its required under IRC.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry, had flashbacks to UBC days...........not in the IRC.


----------



## imhotep (Apr 8, 2012)

Sifu said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are doing it whether its intended or not.  Still don't see how its required under IRC.


I agree that the IRC has no general requirement for attic draft stopping.


----------



## kyhowey (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree.  Draftstopping in floor, but attic not required in IRC.  Plan review may have had just a general note he applies to all reviews.


----------



## imhotep (Apr 9, 2012)

bozobozo said:
			
		

> The building official reviewing my permit application/plans has held up my permit and stated "Draft stopping required section 302.12 of the 2009 IRC please show how this will be completed...Draft stopping includes attic and floor truss areas. " After reading 302.12 I agreed the floor trusses should be draft stopped.  However, I do not agree that the attic is required to be draft stopped.  Now, I am not saying it isn't a prudent thing to do.  I may want to draft stop the attic anyway, but does the code really require it in this case.
> 
> I am building a single story ranch home with a walkout basement.  16" floor trusses are used between the basement and main floor.  I plan to drywall the basement ceiling.  Roof trusses are used above the main area.  302.12 reads ...In combustible construction where there is usable space both above and below the concealed space of a floor/ceiling assembly...".  There is no usable space above the roof trusses so I do not think 302.12 applies to the roof trusses.
> 
> ...


Since the attic exceeds 3,000 sf and the IRC is silent can an AHJ apply the attic draft stopping provision out of the IBC?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 9, 2012)

Families homeless, firefighters hurt after massive New Jersey fire

By NewsCore

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20120408/NEWS90/120409788/-1/NEWS

April 08, 2012

JERSEY CITY, N.J. -- Five firefighters were hurt and more than 50 people displaced from their homes after a massive fire tore through at least 10 row houses in Jersey City, N.J., early Easter Sunday morning.

The Jersey Journal reported that the six-alarm blaze started in the basement of one of the buildings and quickly spread throughout the block via a common cockloft, which is a type of attic space shared by the homes.

*"That's a common void that all of the houses share ... there's no stops," Fire Director Armando Roman told reporters, according to The Jersey Journal.*

"I can't remember the last time we had something this big and this much loss ... what a devastating fire," he added.

Many of the displaced residents -- more than 20 of them children -- had been planning to celebrate Easter on Sunday and instead were faced with the loss of their homes and belongings.

The Red Cross was providing shelter to some of those families.

Firefighters were called to scene of the fire just before 4:30am on Sunday, The Journal reported. It was declared under control roughly three hours later.

Five firefighters were injured while battling the blaze and taken to the hospital with injuries that were not considered life-threatening.

There were no immediate reports of injuries among the buildings' residents.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 9, 2012)

> The Jersey Journal reported that the six-alarm blaze started in the basement of one of the buildings and quickly spread throughout the block via a common cockloft, which is a type of attic space shared by the homes.


Never permitted by CABO, the UBC or SBCCI and only permitted under the IBC if the attic is sprinklered.

Not permitted under the IRC either

Not sure about the BOCA code.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 9, 2012)

If you comply with the fireblocking then don't you think the draftstopping is also complied with for ceiling assemblies into the attic space?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 9, 2012)

Where can I find the definition of concealed space?


----------

